
Genetic Algorithm Explorer - nk1tz
https://github.com/nk1tz/explore-genetic-algorithm
======
brudgers
Link to interactive demo, [http://nk1tz.com/explore-genetic-
algorithm/](http://nk1tz.com/explore-genetic-algorithm/)

If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

